# I'm excited!



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,
I just thouht i'd say that i've been to see my consultant today and he has agreed to refer me for egg sharing at Nottingham Nurture. I'm very excited as  i feel that we are actually getting somewhere now.xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun! Not long to go!!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

thats wonderful wonderful news

do keep us updated upon your journey

Why not come and join in on the Egg share chat thread

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91933.0

Lots of luck

EMxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Good news, it's a wonderful thing your doing, thank you









My friend had twin girls, after egg share, she'd had cancer in her 20's and someone special
like you helped her be a mummy

Good luck to you
  
love MC xxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats on being accepted as an egg sharer. I agree that you are doing something very special and I'm hoping to be in your position as an egg sharer soon.








Hope it all goes well for you and you get your  soon.

Tina xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done on being accepted!!! 

Be prepared for the very rocky road ahead. Keep us updated and looking forward to following your journey.










Love

Vicki x


----------

